# Wow. Just wow...



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

My Ridiculous & Fugly-as-shit Meter just redlined and I've now been rendered near-speechless: https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...unnelnew&utm_content=display&utm_term=300x600


_Picture, if you will, plugging into a guitar amplifier literally crafted from a piece of music history. An amp with a cabinet made from wood that has reverberated for generations with the sounds of the music legends who’ve played the Hollywood Bowl. Sweetwater is proud to offer you the Fender Custom Shop Front Row '57 Custom Deluxe amplifier. Boasting a cabinet fashioned from century-old Alaskan yellow cedar reclaimed from actual Hollywood Bowl bench seats, the Front Row '57 Custom Deluxe is a 1-channel, 12-watt, all-tube combo amp with a 12" Celestion Alnico Blue speaker. Handcrafted by Fender Custom Shop Master Amp Builders Shawn Greene and Jim Dolmage, the Front Row '57 Custom Deluxe combines the renowned amphitheater’s history with timeless Fender style. Only five of these amps are being made and it's only available at Sweetwater, so get yours before they're gone! 

*$7499 USD*_


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

The price is silly by a factor of 10, but I dig it. I have my father-in-law on the lookout for old dynamite boxes as we speak. Need supplies for my next cabinet


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

those water proof caps on the toggle switches must be worth at least $1000.00 each.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2019)

StevieMac said:


> a cabinet made from wood that has *reverberated* for generations ... reclaimed from actual Hollywood Bowl *bench seats*


I'm not so sure that it was the _*sound*_ from the music that did that. B#(*


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Horrendous. Are we musicians really this gullible?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Did Fred Flintstone build it?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I think it looks great... not gonna bother looking at the price /don't care where the wood came from.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

For ten grand, they couldn't dove tail the joints?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I get that they're going for effect, and even as butt joints go, that's lousy carpentry. Regardless of the inflated surreal price I'll take a pass.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Sounds like somebody at Fender got swindled on some wood. Now they're ready to "Pass the savings on to you!". 
I haven't been this excited since I found out Esteban guitars were 'made from real wood!'.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

To quote a line from the Bare Naked Ladies,.... _If I had a millions dollars,............._


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Horrendous. Are we musicians really this gullible?


Yes

Edit,- just checked, these are all sold out


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> To quote a line from the Bare Naked Ladies,.... _If I had a millions dollars,............._


Really? So much better out there. I’m disappointed in Fender as a company for this mess


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Scrolling down the page and came upon the heading "Need Help Choosing?". I swear, out of the corner of my eye as it scrolled up I thought it said "Need Counseling?" till I focused on it. I then thought, perhaps they need that heading anyway!


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

This is some of the craziest s h i t I have ever seen in the amp industry. Many of us have  hand built better 5E3 amps for a fraction of that price.
Its beyond stupid to pay that amount for that amp spinkled in majic pixie dust.

Hollywood bowl bench seating wood. Lol. For the price you’d figure it may have been Leo’s exhumed coffin, wood.

There are plenty of dumb rich folks in this world who never worked a day in their life. Daddy’s money would pay for this amp.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)




----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Damn site timeout.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

That'd be easy to sneak past my Maggs - it may sell for 10 g's but looks like it's worth about 50 bucks.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Might be mistaken for firewood around here. “We haven’t seen your amp since that campfire in July!”


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

keithb7 said:


> There are plenty of dumb rich folks in this world who never worked a day in their life. Daddy’s money would pay for this amp.


More like veneers and litigation.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

one born every minute


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

My father in law is a very talented woodworker. I could have him build me a cab just like this with old barn boards and save thousands. But I'm not sure I would. Chances are he wouldn't even charge me for the work and wood. Still, I'm not even sure I would.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I knew this Fender seemed somehow familiar. 
Some here may remember the original Crate amps and why they were so named.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Everybody go home, @jb welder has peaked the thread.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

BSTheTech said:


> More like veneers and litigation.


Lol. That’s an awfully polite way to say Dentists and Lawyers.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

keithb7 said:


> Lol. That’s an awfully polite way to say Dentists and Lawyers.


don;t forget real-estate agents


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Neat. I have no issue with the pricing or the intent. Some folks want a little music history in one way or another so this is a good fit for one of those people. Only 5 were made so it's bound to be a fairly significant collectors piece at some point I'd imagine. Big deal. Why gripe about it?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I actually liked the Tele they put out and 25K for collector/art piece seemed fine to me but for some reason this doesn’t.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Why gripe about it? Its a public forum where its fun to call out an idiot who’d pay that price. 

To each their own. You wanna pay $7K USD for that? Give ‘er.

Based on my limited perspective, my life experience, and opinion....You’re an idiot. 

See? Wasn’t that fun?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

This is preposterous on the part of both fender and Sweetwater. They’re artificially inflating a brand new amp. And gouging the public at the same time. 

I’d be embarrassed to own this amp. Heck I’d buy a brown Princeton and super and run them in stereo with a 1960’s mustang and be done with it. Oh and it would kick that amp’s ass all the way back to the Hollywood bowl (through the end zone poles)

Rant over. 

These bigger companies are really starting to loose respect. It’s usury.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

keithb7 said:


> Why gripe about it? Its a public forum where its fun to call out an idiot who’d pay that price.
> 
> To each their own. You wanna pay $7K USD for that? Give ‘er.
> 
> ...


Nope. Not fun at all. I actually found it to be pretty demeaning and unnecessary to be honest. Why do you ask?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

1SweetRide said:


> Horrendous. Are we musicians really this gullible?


no, but collectors are.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

vadsy said:


> Yes
> 
> Edit,- just checked, these are all sold out


A fool and his money.....


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Damn. I was going to get my Brian May on, Fender style, and run 9 of these in a 3X3 grid. 

They only made 5 so they couldn't fill the order. Why, oh why, wasn't the Hollywood Bowl twice as big? Wankers.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks suspiciously like Blues Junior from the back.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

keefsdad said:


> Looks suspiciously like Blues Junior from the back.


uhm, no. no it doesn't


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

BSTheTech said:


> The price is silly by a factor of 10, but I dig it. I have my father-in-law on the lookout for old dynamite boxes as we speak. Need supplies for my next cabinet


I was working in an old house once that was starting to collapse at the foundation. Looking underneath, the house was being supported solely by a stack of dynamite boxes. They had become structural as the house sank onto them


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

The matching Hollwood Bowl guitars were going for 12k. This is no surprise.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Made from Hollywood Bowl bench seats? I don't want to seem crude but do you know how many people have passed gas on those things?B#(*


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

as well as other bodily functions?


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

StevieMac said:


> My Ridiculous & Fugly-as-shit Meter just redlined and I've now been rendered near-speechless: https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...unnelnew&utm_content=display&utm_term=300x600
> 
> 
> _Picture, if you will, plugging into a guitar amplifier literally crafted from a piece of music history. An amp with a cabinet made from wood that has reverberated for generations with the sounds of the music legends who’ve played the Hollywood Bowl. Sweetwater is proud to offer you the Fender Custom Shop Front Row '57 Custom Deluxe amplifier. Boasting a cabinet fashioned from century-old Alaskan yellow cedar reclaimed from actual Hollywood Bowl bench seats, the Front Row '57 Custom Deluxe is a 1-channel, 12-watt, all-tube combo amp with a 12" Celestion Alnico Blue speaker. Handcrafted by Fender Custom Shop Master Amp Builders Shawn Greene and Jim Dolmage, the Front Row '57 Custom Deluxe combines the renowned amphitheater’s history with timeless Fender style. Only five of these amps are being made and it's only available at Sweetwater, so get yours before they're gone!
> ...


Image the price if they would have stained it with the period correct genuine barn red cow blood !


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

you mean the original Milk Paint?


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

clearly they did this 'cause those fugly guitars sold. So...yeah it's stupid...but not to everyone, apparently.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Ford taught us alot - about production and marketing, among others. 

Relative to this, they showed us that you can 'go weird', but you have to limit your output and not try to go mainstream with it. There's a market for everything - just not the same sized market for everything.


----------

